# Freebsd 10.4 with frr 3.0.2 wants to be upgraded



## Srini_Max (Mar 14, 2021)

Freebsd 10.4 with frr 3.0.2 wants to be upgraded


----------



## Crivens (Mar 14, 2021)

And it should, so make some coffee/tea and go for it.
Please remember to make a backup before.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 14, 2021)

Uhh, those cries have been ignored for too long – poor thing.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 15, 2021)

I'd wait two more weeks and do a fresh install of 13.0.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2021)

Besides 10.4 being end-of-life for at least 3 years, frr3 is also EoL. As is frr4, 5 and 6.


----------

